# Parancs picsa



## Encolpius

Helló, mivel sokak azt kérdezik, kinek milyen tapasztalata van egy bizonyos szóval, kifejezéssel, azt szertném megkérdezni, mennyire elterjedt a "Parancs picsa melegeső esik!" más családokban, vagy csak a mi családunkban használatos? Ha havalakinek parancsolsz valamit, viccseses ez a válasz lehet. Köszönöm


----------



## Zsanna

Szia, én még sosem hallottam ezt.


----------



## Encolpius

Mivel legalább egy példát találtam a neten, gondoltam, nem unikumról lesz szó....


----------



## Zsanna

Lehet, hogy nem az, de akkor miért nem tolongnak a válasszal? 
Egyébként én egy blogban bukkantam rá (ami fordításnak tűnt), de ott úgy volt: Parancs picsa, meleg eső! Így aztán lehet, hogy csupán egy fordító ötölte ki, vagy a környezete közel volt a tiedhez (ha ti tényleg használtátok).


----------



## lyancsie

Szia! Sajnos én sem hallottam még ezt a kifejezést.


----------



## Encolpius

Megkérdeztem a tőlünk 15 km-re élő barátomat, ő sem ismeri....
Azért reménykedem, hogy még valaki ismeri, esetleg a Dúnántúlon, Pest környékén...


----------



## tomtombp

Sosem hallottam.


----------

